# Soldadura por ola



## cari-na (Abr 25, 2006)

_Hola quisiera saber si alguien sabe como hacer una maquina de *soldadura por ola *casera, el tamaño de las placas a soldar no supera los 30x30 en ningún caso.
Estuvimos consultando precios y aparte de ser caras son muy grandes y demasiado para lo que necesito.
Si alguien esta en el tema y puede aportar algún dato, bienvenido sea   _


----------



## cronodragon (Abr 26, 2006)

Cómo funcionan estas máquinas?? Por el nombre pareciera ser que la soldadura se mantiene derretida y se hace pasar una ola para que toque los puntos a soldar en el circuito. Si es así, no creo que sea algo difícil de construir.


----------



## cari-na (Abr 28, 2006)

_  Si, asi funcionan, por eso pregunto si alguien tiene idea de como se hace      

_


----------



## cronodragon (Abr 28, 2006)

Se me ocurre que puedes desarmar una impresora vieja para extraerle uno de los cilindros largos de metal. Luego puedes buscar alguna bandeja profunda por donde ruede este cilindro. Con unos cables de acero y unas poleas pequeñas puedes hacer un sistema para mover el cilindro en el fondo de la bandeja. Compras una resitencia grande, la remachas a la bandeja por debajo, y haces un circuito de control de temperatura. Esto mantendría la temperatura de la soldadura que en realidad no es demasiada, me parece que anda por los 100 o 120 grados celcius. El sistema para mantener el circuto sobre la soldadura caliente podría ser con un marco de madera, que se sostenga sobre la bandeja, y que tenga unas pinzas fuertes para sostener el circuito. Con unos tornillos podrias calibrar la profuntidad del circuito en la bandeja. Espero que esa idea te sirva. Por cierto, que la bandeja sea de aluminio, no de acero porque este se deforma con el calor. Si logras hacerlo envía una foto


----------



## miguelito (Jul 6, 2006)

Y lo lograste hacer?


----------



## luxon (Dic 14, 2006)

creo que una revissta de elektor, de este año(2006), salia un montaje de una soldadura por ola realizada con un microondas. exactamente no se que número de revista era


----------



## mizashi (Dic 15, 2006)

e estado mirando la revista y esta en ingles, algunos articulos se pueden descargar pero otros son de pago, aun asi no e encontrado ninguno de soldadura por onda. Haber si conseguimos entre todos encontrar algo decente.

Saludos


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 2, 2008)

mira lo que se puede hacer es una bandeja como dijo cronodragon, pero yo le agregaría con dos servo motores un sistema de oleaje... nose si me explico bien pero del mismo sistema que se mueve un tren...pero en vez de la rueda un pedazo de aluminio rectangular puesto en ángulo ...entonces produciría como un oleaje y arriba de esta bandeja poner 2 barras lisas en un ancho e 30cm con dos como “apoyadores” de METAL en donde un apoye las placas (en la parte de arriba así no arruina la placa, se le puede poner una goma eva), de esta manera podes mover la placa manualmente o ya cambiar las 2 lisas varillas por 2 varillas con rosca y poner 1 motor paso a paso... esta es mas o menos mi idea


----------



## proteus7 (May 19, 2008)

pues yo tengo las revista de elktor en español  y en disco si nesesita el articulo aviame y te lo paso el unico problema es que no tiene firmware mi corrreo es 555555555555m avisame para que te lo pase en el foro


----------



## antonio46 (May 19, 2008)

La soldadura por ola, no es como en la playa, que viene la ola y se va.    

Es un contenedor donde hay estano y plomo (generalmente Soldadura eutectica 63% St , #37% Pb, donde se tiene el punto de fusion mas bajo, 361 grados centigrados), este contenedor se mantiene un poco por encima de esta temperatura, para evitar danos a los componentes y para gastar menos en calentamiento.
Dentro de contenedor hay una bomba que dirige el caudal hacia arriba y en el centro del contenedor ( la bomba solo empieza a trabajar cundo todo el bano esta derretido), este caudal crea un domo alargado en la superficie cuya altura sera superior a los pines de los componentes a soldar.
Las placas pasan justo sobre esa ola en unos carritos a una velocidad determinada.

El Problema a resolver es el tipo de  Bomba que trabaje Sumergida y a esta Temperatura

Luego despues de otras intervensiones, escribire algo mas

Suerte


----------



## antonio46 (May 19, 2008)

La soldadura por ola, no es como en la playa, que viene la ola y se va.    

Es un contenedor donde hay estano y plomo (generalmente Soldadura eutectica 63% St , #37% Pb, donde se tiene el punto de fusion mas bajo, 361 grados centigrados), este contenedor se mantiene un poco por encima de esta temperatura, para evitar danos a los componentes y para gastar menos en calentamiento.
Dentro de contenedor hay una bomba que dirige el caudal hacia arriba y en el centro del contenedor ( la bomba solo empieza a trabajar cundo todo el bano esta derretido), este caudal crea un domo alargado en la superficie cuya altura sera superior a los pines de los componentes a soldar.
Las placas pasan justo sobre esa ola en unos carritos a una velocidad determinada.

El Problema a resolver es el tipo de  Bomba que trabaje Sumergida y a esta Temperatura

Pueden ver en este link algunas de las afirmaciones de esta nota

http://www.elprisma.com/apuntes/ingenieria_mecanica/procesodesoldadura/default.asp

Luego despues de otras intervensiones, escribire algo mas

Suerte


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 20, 2008)

Magnifico link.... hay si sony lo conociera, cuantos sintonizadores y FI me habría ahorrado desoldar.


----------



## danko_tdq (May 20, 2008)

Re interesante la nota! Será muy necesario tb hacer una etapa de precalentamiento? por ahi con un hornito eléctrico se podría solucionar, pero agrega más tiempo al proceso.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 9, 2009)

Buenas

Y al final como es la bomba para estas maquinas?

Nunca vi una de cerca. 

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 10, 2009)

Ya vi una, es un motor lineal   

tiene como la laminacion de unos transformadores debajo de la cuba y crea un flujo magnetico. 
La custion es que no hay contacto con el estaño. 

Sigo investigando

Saludos


----------



## microsistel (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola Yo tambien hize una cuba de estañado de placas (soldadura) tienen 120 x 120 mm, pero el prblema es que no se cual es la tecnica para que quede bien soldada sin que se peguen algunas pistas, las PCB tiene mascara antisoldante, por otro lado uso flx NO-clean antes de pasarla por la cuba.. Hay que calentar la PCB antes?
Por otro lado le pusimos una resistencia de mas de 600Wy un control de temperatura PID, pero al estañar una placa, es como que enfría el estaño, en realidad le baja unos grados.
Como se puede solucionar la capa que forma en la superficie?

Algun otro dato que desen aportar?

Desde yá Muchas Gracias, y Saludos-


----------



## darktemplar (Sep 14, 2011)

Buenas

Hace tiempo en un programa de televisión vi que en una fabrica tenían una tina de estaño con una paleta adentro que se movía formando olas de estaño, pasaban la placa PCB y esta quedaba cubierta de estaño solo en donde había cobre y sin sobrantes. Mi duda es lo siguiente: se podrá hacer una y como? al pasar el estaño podrá tenes componentes (quiero hacer placas con leds normales no SMD) y que todo quede soldado?


----------



## darktemplar (Sep 17, 2011)

Gracias gente, ando en esto haciendo un prototipo, si logro algo se los hago saber con fotos y vídeos pero ahorita y los días pasados por cuestión de trabajo no había entrado y no he podido hacer mucho, lo que les puedo ir diciendo es que el calentamiento del estaño lo haré con hilos de nicromo y como dijeron la placa la iré jalando con servís para mantener una velocidad constante al igual que la soldadura quedaría mas pareja, tengo diseños en papel en cuanto empiece la fabricación iré subiendo fotos de los adelantos para que puedan hacer la suya propia . Gracias por sus comentarios y consejos. Estamos en contacto


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 17, 2011)

Bueno quisiera saber que marca de estaño recomiendan?


----------



## idem258 (Oct 6, 2011)

he escuchado algo de cuchilla de aire, supongo que eso es para sacar los sobrantes de estaño antes que sequen... y asi evitar que se peguen las pistas... sigo averiguando..

miren esto... :O interesante...
http://www.elprisma.com/apuntes/ingenieria_mecanica/procesodesoldadura/default.asp


----------



## 3bil (Dic 10, 2013)

Hola.

Mirad el anexo... Se publicó en ESPAÑOL en Diciembre de 2007... 

Aunque tardío, espero que resulte útil.


----------

